# Coverversionen



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Huhu!

Thread-Titel sagt alles: Hier soll es um Coverversionen aller Art gehen. Da Geschmack eh Geschmackssache ist, ist's wurscht, ob das nun besonders toll ist oder grottenschlecht. 

Ich fang' mal an:

Das Original ist ein netter Popsong von der ehemaligen Düstertruppe "Cure":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M[/youtube]

Bei den Gitarrenvergewaltigern von "Dinosaur Jr." hört sich das dann so an:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJLOr8S2d2E[/youtube]

Auch nett - wobei es eigentlich überflüssig sein sollte, das Original zu posten: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH332wYtO6w[/youtube]

vs.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRuTkB9L5jc[/youtube]

Das ist mal richtig originell und ganz anders als der Ursprungssong - Frau Amos hat da noch ein paar mehr Sachen drauf.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2013)

Schöner Thread.

Loverman.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4Tl18T38P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5Aq5XuhXRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Würde ja jetzt gerne Nick Cave vs. Johnny Cash mit "Mercy Seat" posten, aber leider ist Cash dank Gema-Scheiss etc. mal wieder gesperrt...

Dann halt Metallica mit "One" (die Filmschnippsel sind übrigens aus dem traumatisierenden Antikriegsfilm "Johnny got his gun"):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgGTTtR0kc[/youtube]

Apocalypticas Bearbeitung für 4 Celli:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D64UOxkwRPY[/youtube]

Und "Die Krupps" haben sich an einer Industrial-Version versucht; meiner Meinung nach eher mißlungen, wenn auch irgendwo spaßig:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drWmMXQvoJw[/youtube]

Darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, wenn man Tori Amos erwähnt:

Original von "REM" - und wenn ich der Gruppe normalerweise recht wenig abgewinnen kann, hab' ich das Ding bei Erscheinen dermaßen totgehört (60-Minuten-Tape mit einem Song; per Autoreverse dann endlos), das glaub' ich heute noch nicht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg[/youtube]

vs.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqJDfRD9Vp4[/youtube]


----------



## Jiuab (22. Juni 2013)

Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ja2LSwKCWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und 3 Coverversionen

Stevie Ray Vaughan.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkBb0AP5qfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eric Clapton, Sheryl Crow, Dave Sanborn (nur Live).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJbkFwjeGIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Calos Vamos (nur Live).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwm-vxGgFf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

QJiuab: Wunderbar! Das zeigt mal wieder, wie 2:30 Minuten eine ganze Szene prägen können!

Nächster Song (und Gruppen) dürften bei der Allgemeinheit eher unbekannt sein. "Hüsker Dü" gehörten indes mit zu den einflußreichsten Punk-Bands überhaupt. Der Text zeugt von einer künstlerischen Freiheit, wie sie nur im Indie-Bereich seinerzeit gegeben war: Er handelt von einem Stalker, der das Objekt seiner Begierde zu einer Fahrt einlädt und das Mädel eventuell umbringt. Jahre später handelte "Falco" ähnliches ab - und entging nur knapp einer Indizierung der deutschen Jugendwächter:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTy8GGyUgBQ[/youtube]

Das Original ist eckig, kantig und rau, das Cover der absolut unterschätzten Berliner Combo "Strangemen" (ihr Album "Raw Meat" ist Dauergast in meinem CD-Laufwerk) glätteten es, waren dafür aber umso lauter und krachiger (huch! Der Name des Uploaders erinnert verdammt an meinen alten Nick hier... so ein Zufall aber auch!):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOdecxUDf4w[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gB1G--PHI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (23. Juni 2013)

*holt die Schaufel und fängt an zu graben*

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/139459-die-besten-gecoverten-lieder/page__hl__coverversion

der arme thread ist schon ganz traurig das er übergangen wurde ^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssdgFoHLwnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Originalversion von Bon Iver aus dem Jahr 2008 (oder 07? Ich glaube, es ist 07 mit dem Album raus gekommen und 08 als Single)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j9jQKQ-SfKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Cover von Birdy, 2011.

Ich persönlich hätte ja gern die Klavierbegleitung aus dem Song von Birdy und den Rest von Bon Iver. Letztere hör ich aber sowieso gerne, also ist das vermutlich einfach mein Geschmack.



Und was Losing my Religion angeht... Ihr habt ja die absolut tollste und beste Coverversion vergessen *Ironie aus*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvDu0jyvALw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (26. Juni 2013)

*schnief* *schneuz*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KEEXyRL0qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Ne1usQOVE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich diese Version mag oder nicht mag.
Aber der Klang ist irgendwie interessant und die Instrumente auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyWMcGUwSnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Frank Farian Corporation vs Led Zeppelin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrtclxVVzUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 vs dem Original 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2013)

an das original von led zeppelin kommt far corporation überhauptnicht ran. ein etwas weichgespülter pop/rocksong, marke frank farian.

nichts gegen frank farian und den song @ xirdish 

whiskey in the jar. da spalten sich bis heute die geister:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-M2jSzLBzK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIh3nO6-V_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich mag ehrlich gesagt beide versionen


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Hab auch nix gegen Far Corporation - machte sogar gute Musik.
Mit Led Zeppelin haben sie sich die Meßlatte aber ganz schön hoch gesetzt - und imo dennoch gut gecovert.
Sie haben viel (imo auch gut) gecovert - z.B. auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-701uTPxIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ach, was mochte ich es und höre es noch gerne.

btt

I will survive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0WtvGLLAwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 vs dem Original 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZGwHtGBZJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

also was "mother and child reunion" angeht möchte ich behaupten, das es von pual simon stammt. 


wobei ich sagen muss, das "great white" hervorragende led zeppelin cover gemacht haben.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also was "mother and child reunion" angeht möchte ich behaupten, das es von pual simon stammt.


Stimmt haargenau. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDjjWpLKsGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmmm ... irgendwie haben die beiden folgenden Lieder eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit (so vom ganzen Aufbau her).
Ob Fun Fun von Herbie inspiriert waren? ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHhD4PD75zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zc4G8w3Ocbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

In Sachen "Aktuelle Cover" sind die Pop goes Punk - Sachen meist ziemlich gut, oft sogar besser als das Original. Wie hier z.B.:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftE9uSPpecs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSr00YdSIKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Where is my mind, Orignal sollte bekannt sein... und Muse, die "Where the Streets have no name" covern ... wunderschön... da bekomme ich jedesmal Gänsehaut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVFLgx8o7XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbF9MPyRTHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und noch was von 30 Seconds to Mars, die Bad Romance von der Gaga covern. Natürlich viel besser als Original 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QWpTK1Q5n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ein bisschen überrascht, dass noch keiner das hier gepostet hat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vG4k3GCWWKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2qZYtsVVxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Also bei "Where the streets have no name" finde ich persönlich das Original (wobei, isses das überhaupt?) besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vaQ-I1WagQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir kam gerade folgends Lied in den Sinn - _I feel love_ von _Donna Summer_ aus dem Jahre 1977.
Das Lied haben sehr viele gecovert ... Blondie (1979), Georgio Moroder, Bronski Beat feat Marc Almond, Eugenio Amato, Klaus Nomi, Blue Man Group u.a.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrwAiDC-O10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wh6heXgvek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JL_VkFR7ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYFRFyvhGRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uP2e7DsW7xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cO43Y3S5CIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1GZTkBEo3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Irgendwie gefällt mir die Blue Man Group (auch ihr ganzer Akt) persönlich am besten. 

Sorry für diese große Auswahl.
Doch unterschiedlicher können Covers kaum sein.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Bevor ich mir die Mühe mache..
Ist hier Death Metal etc gefragt? Also würde sich das überhaupt jemand anhören? 

Gibt natürlich auch leichteres:
Apocalyptica - Hall of the Mountain King
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGigthgbpDI[/youtube]


----------



## GraZarG (25. November 2013)

Um den Thread wieder aufleben zu lassen:

Hab grad eine gute Coverversion des neuen Songs von "Sido-Einer dieser Steine" gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0o-2Gk9-Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## callahan123 (26. November 2013)

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJm8fZ6WS5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tool &#8211; No Quarter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZKIfCJZvZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



----------------------------------



Led Zeppelin &#8211; Immigrant Song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnnjP8Rcb5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Trent Reznor / Atticus Ross &#8211; Immigrant Song

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=L0bD4ts8eWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------------------------------



Soundgarden &#8211; Rusty Cage






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDrztXu_CB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Johnny Cash &#8211; Rusty Cage





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmAWDZdYvL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (4. Dezember 2013)

Schon damals nicht schlecht: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2x9mfgUsIis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danach noch besser: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAt9QTmVc7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dandelo (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Originalversion von Iggy Pop finde ich gerade nicht, hier mal das Cover:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TVc3VIOwpIE[/youtube]


----------



## Dandelo (4. Dezember 2013)

Cover:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mkDH1xNN9wI[/youtube]


und das Original:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=njG7p6CSbCU[/youtube]


----------



## Knallfix (2. Mai 2014)

Eine "Schülerband"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYKLvYGqaC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-KgnSs2HnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original von Falco, obwohl mir das Cover besser gefällt.


----------

